# Technische (Downhill)-Trails in den Harburger Bergen



## ojs (8. August 2008)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage an alle, die in den Harburger Bergen fahren. Ich habe mich letztens mal dahin verirrt und einige ganz nette Wurzelabfahrten gefunden. Diese sind alle in der Umgebung eines Grabmals von einem gewissen Roth (1912). Leider etwas kurz, aber für eine Abendtrainingssession mit dem Downhiller immer noch besser als nichts. Nun die Frage: Wer kennt evtl. noch mehr vergleichbare Trails (gerne auch noch technischer und vor allen Dingen auch länger) und könnte mir diese mal zeigen?


----------



## Kono (9. August 2008)

Hallo ojs,

also erstmal kurz zur Richtigstellung: Den Grabstein den du da gefunden hast, ist "nur" ein Gedenkstein an den schon besagten Herrn Paul Roth (1912). Aber das nur Rande.
Tja, was die langen technischen Abfahrten angeht muss ich Dich wohl enttäuschen. Wurzelige bergab Passagen gibt es in den Harburger Bergen ja noch und nöcher, aber sehr viel länger und oder brutal viel technischer werden die nicht  Zumindest fällt mir jetzt wirklich kein entsprechender Weg ein.
Vielleicht für Dich noch interessant: der X-Weg Richtung Karlstein, da geht es einige male rauf und runter und auf dem letzten Stück ist da nochmal sowas wie ein "Drop", die meisten (ich auch) fahren an dem Vorbei um Mensch und Maschine zu schonen , aber vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (9. August 2008)

Wenn Du den an den beiden Treppen meinst, den habe ich natürlich schon direkt ausprobiert. Danke für die Info...


----------

